# Fedor laughing at tim sylvia



## Future_Fighter (Feb 6, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qoUzC8yvhdE&feature=related

go to 6:00 this is hilarious

oh and check out the whole documentry i highly recommend it i'm watching it now


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

That made me cry in fear hysterically. Oh man Fedor is the ******* man!


----------



## wado lado (Feb 5, 2009)

hahaha i found that kinda creepy


----------



## Future_Fighter (Feb 6, 2008)

CornbreadBB said:


> That made me cry in fear hysterically. Oh man Fedor is the ******* man!


yup, haha


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Xerxes said:


>


:thumb02: It's like they had sex and Sylvia busted prematurely.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Tim Sylvia said that fedor was nothing but a big ***** long before they fought..........then you come out and whip the guy loike that tell me you wouldnt laugh.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Future_Fighter (Feb 6, 2008)

Xerxes said:


>


you should also put the 'he did not hit me at all' part into that, rofl


----------



## crispsteez (Jul 1, 2008)

that documentary is pretty sick. fedor truly is the baddest man on the planet!!


----------



## SpecC (Nov 18, 2007)

i wonder what tim sylvia thinks of that response


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Fedor, so humble, so wise, so dominant. He really is more evolved than the average human.


----------



## MMAAruba (May 11, 2009)

SpecC said:


> i wonder what tim sylvia thinks of that response


There's much for Tim Sylvia to think about,Fedor's got a point :confused02:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

SpecC said:


> i wonder what tim sylvia thinks of that response


 
Well Im guessing at one point tim may have had a problem with it but now all he can do really is sit back and listen..........whats he gonna do......beat him up....lol


----------



## chuck fan (russ) (Nov 13, 2006)

SpecC said:


> i wonder what tim sylvia thinks of that response


He should feel like an idtiot and learn to never insult an opponent again because all it shows is his weakness in having a need to insult somebody else to make him feel better about himself. Tim Sylvia is an arrogant one dimensional fighter, the only reason he has got anywhere is because of his height and alot of people not knowing how to fight somebody that tall, theres no skill behind him at all.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

chuck fan (russ) said:


> He should feel like an idtiot and learn to never insult an opponent again because all it shows is his weakness in having a need to insult somebody else to make him feel better about himself. Tim Sylvia is an arrogant one dimensional fighter, the only reason he has got anywhere is because of his height and alot of people not knowing how to fight somebody that tall, theres no skill behind him at all.


I have to disagree. I'm not a fan of Timmy, but he does have skills in utilizing his height and submissions.


----------



## chuck fan (russ) (Nov 13, 2006)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> I have to disagree. I'm not a fan of Timmy, but he does have skills in utilizing his height and submissions.


I can agree that yes he does use his height well but his submission game isnt worth recognising.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> I have to disagree. I'm not a fan of Timmy, but he does have skills in utilizing his height and submissions.





chuck fan (russ) said:


> I can agree that yes he does use his height well but his submission game isnt worth recognising.


 
isnt he fighting in some unsanctioned fight.......The guy sucks...he was decent at best you dont call the best in the world a ***** and not get k/o when you fight him.....:confused03:


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

Is there video of Tim Sylvia calling Fedor a bitch, or was it in print? 'Cause I'd love to see that.


----------



## PanKrato (Mar 5, 2007)

so badass


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

God helps us if the Russians are experimenting with human cloning.


----------



## Future_Fighter (Feb 6, 2008)

TheJame said:


> Is there video of Tim Sylvia calling Fedor a bitch, or was it in print? 'Cause I'd love to see that.







he called him a tiny shit lol


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Future_Fighter said:


> he called him a tiny shit lol


 
I wonder when tim see's himself talkin like that he feels stupid....what an asshole.....:thumb02:


----------

